# Any one know when the next up coming Trexlerton bicycle swap is in PA???



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 6, 2014)

I had remembered that one was coming up soon or there was going to be one in the summer. Well any info would be great thank you @ Mucho god bless!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 6, 2014)

*Sun Oct 5th*

For some reason this year the antique bike swap is being held the weekend before the velodrome swap.   http://www.paulsbicycleshop.com/Trexlertown.html


----------



## jd56 (Aug 7, 2014)

I hope to make this year again.
Any news on overnight camping?

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## kos22us (Aug 11, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> For some reason this year the antique bike swap is being held the weekend before the velodrome swap.   http://www.paulsbicycleshop.com/Trexlertown.html





the bike swap is always the 1st sunday in october so its scheduled as normal, the velodrome swap must have changed the date or something for their swap


----------



## bikiba (Aug 11, 2014)

this one i am def making! anyone else have plans on coming? maybe a group pic is in order a la that other swap in the midwest


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2014)

I'll be there. The fall Trexlertown is the best.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 11, 2014)

I cannot imagine not going!
Chris


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm about 45 minutes away and have never gone, mostly because fall is a really busy time of year for me. Hopefully I can make it work this year and be there! I'd love meeting some of you guys in person.


----------



## nj_shore (Aug 14, 2014)

I went last fall.. Disappointed I couldn't make the spring.

It's a great event.. perfect to clear out some stuff (and probably bring more home.)


----------



## mike j (Aug 14, 2014)

You didn't miss much, the spring show was very sparse to say the least. Fall should be good, especially since there will not be a Copake event. Hopefully a fall Dudley swap will materialize also.


----------



## kos22us (Sep 5, 2014)

30 days to go !  


http://www.paulsbicycleshop.com/Trexlertown.html


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 7, 2014)

I intend to be there by 6:00 am when it first opens... carrying on my tradition of hunting for bikes and parts using an LED flashlight in the dark! 

Jim.


----------

